# Question about Terre d'Hermes perfume for men



## Mastax (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello everybody. Have anyone used Terre d'Hermes Hermes Eau de Toilette Spray for men? I ordered one from cheapsmells, but I`m not sure if it`s fake or not because I didn`t used it before. Problem is that this perfume doesn`t stays on my skin more than 2-3 hours. I had 212 Sexy Men which is more cheaper perfume, but it stayed on my skin whole day, even after shower I could feel it`s scent. So I`m wondering if it`s supposed to be like that or it`s my skin or it`s fake?


----------

